# Buffers still only 30 minutes?



## nowandthen (Mar 21, 2003)

I sadly left Tivo many years ago. I have DirecTV. After a few years of getting the bugs out, I have grown to love the DirecTV DVR. No longer miss the Tivo. But the DTV (and cable) prices continue to outpace inflation. I'm paying about $120 a month and only watch maybe 6 channels.

Read about the Bolt today. It may pull me back into the Tivo fold as it sounds like a really nice unit that can scan TV and the internet for content. But I must say I don't know that I can give up the 90 minute buffers on the DTV DVRs. 30 minutes is not enough for me.

Is Tivo still only 30 minute buffers? If so why? Hard drives are huge and cheap.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I highly doubt anything has changed on this front.

Why? Maybe power usage, since nowadays there are power settings to shut down the Tivo (except for scheduled recordings) after a while of non-use.

Personally, about my only use of buffers intentionally is CNN or sometimes CSPANs late at night when going to sleep.. (so I'll let them buffer while watching something else for a while.. then skim through the buffer to find an interesting story and leave it on as background noise.)


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

I'd like that too, as I mentioned elsewhere I miss the adjustable buffers my Sony DHG DVRs had, you could set a 30-60-90min buffer and could capture almost an entire movie even after it was over.


----------



## wazzupg (Oct 5, 2009)

On Tuesday I got a survey from Tivo. There where some questions about the buffer time. So hopeful we will get adjustable buffers times on current or future products.


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

Yes, please. I know we've can record, and I often do, but there are plenty of spontaneous times a longer buffer would be welcome (or at least an option for them).


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

every time i take a tivo survey i asl for a 90 minute buffer channle guide logos and nba gametime app so far no luck bit i wont give up! asking


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

celtic pride said:


> every time i take a tivo survey i asl for a 90 minute buffer channle guide logos and nba gametime app so far no luck bit i wont give up! asking


You'll be getting the channel guide logos soon. I guess your persistence paid off.


----------

